# Easton EC 70 Bar Installation



## adventurer90 (Jan 10, 2008)

Two questions:

1. I have an Easton EC70 Wing bar with SRAM Force shifters on my Madone. It's installed and working fine--only done a couple break-in rides. The question is: what is the proper position of the bar? If I have the wing parallel to the ground, the bottom of the drop is slopping up; if I have the bottom of the drop parallel to the ground, the flat part of the bar is not flat. I figure this is a matter of personal preference but would like suggestions. Previously I had a FSA Wing Pro with the SRAM on for a few 1000 miles. Their directions said the bottom of the drop should be no more than +/- 5 degrees. I have it with bottom more or less parallel but always found the flat on top was sloping down a bit too much.
2. No one, including easton or Sheldon Brown, has a recommendation on far up to wrap these bars. I currently have wrapped over the flat but was just curious is there is some reason not to do this. Again, I suspect it's personal preference but I am anyways looking for input.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts..*

Your post points out why I don't like wing bars. I first adjust the angle in the anatomic drop section to provide optimum comfort on long descents. For me, that points the tips down just a few degrees. The angle of the top wing section is what it is. Then I adjust the brake/shift levers to position the top of the brake hood to be horizontal at the minimum, or angled up a few degrees.

I tried FSA K-force compact bars that have a wing top and the front of the wing was tilted up a few degrees. It was tolerable, but I'd rather have a round top bar. I spend very little time on the tops.

As for how far to tape the bars, I tape them up as far as I would any other.


----------

